# Chocolate



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

When christmas finally arrives I usually want to have some chocolate. Preffarbly in a box, like pralines. The last couple of years Ive tried to find a certain brand, that are famous for its good chocolate. The used to have it (the box of chocolate) on gas-stations and such. And yesterday when I was out and walked in to a gas-station, there it was! A golden box of chocolate with my favourite brand - Anthon Berg.

I could probably have found it on internet or in certain shops if I looked really hard but I wasnt really THAT intrested. What about you? Do you eat chocolate for christmas and what are your favourite brand/kind? What brands are popular in the US.? Never heard of any brands from there that are manufacturing chocolate...


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Fannie mae is a famous candy maker here in the states. It was made in chicago but was bought out and was supposed to be going under, but I think it has been revived. I always used to get a box of Fannie Mae assorted chocolats for christmas. 

godiva is another one that i see here but is not made here. 


I love chocolate !!!!!!!!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

I'm a big SWISS chocolate fan.
Lindt,
then Swiss Nestle,
then Tobler.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I likes it too. One of my favorite things is chocolate banana milkshakes.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm also a fan of Swiss Chocolate. Usually the only kind I can get in AZ is Lindt. I also have a hankering now and then for the Smarties Candy from the UK. My fiance' brought me back some when she went to England last year and now she's got me hooked on those and on Devonshire cream.


----------



## hogg (Oct 13, 2003)

mmm.
I don't wait for Christmas. Or Easter. I eat chocolate all the time. Best is a milk Yorkie, mmm.


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Ghirardelli is pretty fair.... an old friend of mine has been supplying me with belgian chocolate lately. OOOH,it's soooo good, I have to be alone to eat it!


I have to say I'm curious, premium chocolate at a Gas Station?


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> I'm a big SWISS chocolate fan.
> Lindt,
> then Swiss Nestle,
> then Tobler.


Can you get those in the US? I like Toblerone (?) too and Neste White chocolate...

If I only knew this earlier...


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Churchlady said:


> I have to say I'm curious, premium chocolate at a Gas Station?


That was the only place I could find it... They didnt even have it in the special candy-store where they have a lot of chocolates and candy... But, yes It seems a little bit strange to me too having that kind of chocolate in a gas-station...


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

You'd be amazed at the plethora of choices we americans have when it comes to chocolate... and then we wonder why we're so fat....

I have a local shop that gets me brittish and canadian versions of cadbury and nestle... good for a quick fix.

My all time favorite is belgian dark - I'd have to go look and find the "brand" but OMG - better than you know what!


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

I think Im going to be sick... I have eaten so much chocolate now... Anthon Berg... Mmmm... Fazer Wiener Nougat... Mmmm... Marabou Paradis.... Mmmm... I think I have to through up soon...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Churchlady said:


> I have to say I'm curious, premium chocolate at a Gas Station?


yes. keep in mind, it's europe. another reason i love going to germany...

i'm going to miss it.. :hn


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

IHT said:


> yes. keep in mind, it's europe. another reason i love going to germany...
> 
> i'm going to miss it.. :hn


DITTO BRO.... as for chocolate, I really like Herseys Special Dark. But nothing comes close to good German and Swiss chocolate. I eat chocolate all the time. YUMMY


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

If you like Hershey's Special Dark, you need to try Dove's dark chocolate. Same great dark chocolate taste but in a much smoother form. I like 'em two at a time and just let them melt in my mouth. Mmmmm


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey thanks glovepuppy, I will check it out.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

coppertop said:


> DITTO BRO.... as for chocolate, I really like Herseys Special Dark. But nothing comes close to good German and Swiss chocolate. I eat chocolate all the time. YUMMY


Hersheys special dark with Almonds! I picked some of those up last week for stocking stuffers.....I wish I had some here at work.



glovepuppy said:


> If you like Hershey's Special Dark, you need to try Dove's dark chocolate. Same great dark chocolate taste but in a much smoother form. I like 'em two at a time and just let them melt in my mouth. Mmmmm


I'll have to pick some of these up, never had the Dove dark chocolate.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Missed this one earlier . . . 


MoTheMan said:


> I'm a big SWISS chocolate fan.
> Lindt,
> then Swiss Nestle,
> then Tobler.
> ...


More & more it's easier to turn up Swiss, Belgian, German, and other European premium chocolate brands in the US. Used to go to NYC a lot, so many of the local shops, markets, & deli's carried them, and their prices were quite reasonable. Yes, there's Toblerone (in Milk, dark, and white chocolate!!), there's white Nestle's (in Crunch & with Almonds) but you have to look for them.


----------



## XXXPuppy (Nov 8, 2004)

My absolute, all time favorite are Smarties by Nestle (UK) - not the little sour candies in a roll. Smarties are kind of like American M & M's but better, especially the orange ones.

Finding them in America has proven to be very difficult so if anyone knows of a place where I can get them without being robbed by shipping fees, please let me know! I'd be so very grateful.

Cheers!
Echo


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

1) Ice Cubes Chocolates - these are wrapped in blue and silver foil with a picture of a Polar Bear on them and the text is in Red. You can find a bucket of 100 online for around $25. They will run you around $0.35 each at convenience stores usually right next to the cash register.

2) Those French (  ) Truffles that are soft chocolate dusted with cocoa powder. Several companies make them unfortunately you have to pay out the bum for them.

3) Truffles from Godiva Stores - We have a few of these stores in upscale Malls in the DFW area. If you want a chocolate orgasm drop into a shop and drop $10 to get 3 or 4 truffles. Watch the Godiva.com web site to get the chocolates 1/2 price after major holidays.

-Matt-


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

XXXPuppy said:


> My absolute, all time favorite are Smarties by Nestle (UK) - not the little sour candies in a roll. Smarties are kind of like American M & M's but better, especially the orange ones.
> 
> Finding them in America has proven to be very difficult so if anyone knows of a place where I can get them without being robbed by shipping fees, please let me know! I'd be so very grateful.
> 
> ...


Try bbcamerica.com. They have lots of UK food available. By the way, are you from the UK?

Jeff


----------



## NewGeneration85 (Jul 12, 2004)

Best chocolate I've had is Valrhona. Mainly the Gran Couva (It actually has vintages :w ), tho I hear the Ampamakia is even better. I think they are both around $4 a 75g bar.

I even found these while trying to find the Gran Couva:

Seventypercent.com - Fine Chocolate Review Search

Dale's Gourmet Chocolate Tasting

The Cote d'Or Noir de Noir that is ranked 41st, but I had that with some La Aroma Robustos down in north carolina last summer and the darker taste went really well with the cigar.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

I work at an outdoor's store called REI. For some reason, we sell some great chocolate. My favorite is the Lindt Dark Chocolate with Hazelnuts. I like all dark chocolate, but I hate milk chocolate. It could be because I dont drink milk, but it is way too sweet for me. We also sell Endangered Species chocolate bars. They have dark chocolate with cranberries and almonds. It is good stuff.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

XXXPuppy said:


> My absolute, all time favorite are Smarties by Nestle (UK) - not the little sour candies in a roll. Smarties are kind of like American M & M's but better, especially the orange ones.
> 
> Finding them in America has proven to be very difficult so if anyone knows of a place where I can get them without being robbed by shipping fees, please let me know! I'd be so very grateful.
> 
> ...


Canada is the only place Ive seen them. My girlfriend loves them. We spent a day in Toronto a couple years ago (before we were 21) and I grabbed a couple Cuban cigars and we got a couple bottles at the duty free shop. She also picked up some smarties. You should have seen how nervous she was at the border when the agent asked if we were bringing anything back....."J-J-J-J-Just some S-S-S-S-S-marties"


----------

